# Racist jokes - funny or offensive?



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry, no middle ground in the poll. I'm sure some might say they are both but just try to choose which is your first/stronger feeling about them.

This was inspired by the other thread about whether you would be friends with a racist.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Although I'm not at all racist and can't stand racist people, some of those jokes make me LOL really hard.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

As long as it's clear that the person making the joke doesn't actually believe the stereotypes, I don't have a big problem with it. Jokes don't have to be 100% accurate anyway. Some jokes though go way over the top, and it's obvious that the person really does have racist views.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Annoying, same with religion & jesus jokes.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

littlepickles said:


> Although I'm not at all racist and can't stand racist people, some of those jokes make me LOL really hard.


^


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

How about neither. Boring sounds like a better description.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's ok to not agree with something, but to be offended by everything just makes you a crybaby.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Funny and offensive. I think we should all have a good laugh it makes things funnier!  

If is speaking about anything doing with the Jews or the black slavery/crime or anything similar, something that can actually hurt someone it's a bit offensive to the point it shouldn't be funny and it's just racist. 

Differs I'd say.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Funny. I love 'em. Them and also offensive jokes about gays, women, children, paraplegics etc.

Yes, I am a bad man.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

There are a lot of racists here. Especially in the chatrooms. I hate them :mum


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

offensive


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

There are a lot of jokes that are straight up offensive and disrespectful. But then I can't help but laugh at stuff like this: I'm sorry but this **** is hilarious.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I went to a comedy club a while back..and the comedian was the only one laughing at his racist jokes.
Let's just say sometimes people cross the line between funny and obnoxious (sp.?)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Offensive all the way. I refuse to listen to them.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it depends on the person who's telling the joke and how they present it, if it's just good natured messing around they can be quite funny. Other times they're just horrible and offensive, so i can't really vote in this poll.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Jokes that play on stereotypes are funny only if you're not well-acquainted with the people that have been stereotyped.

I've laughed at cultural jokes before, but I'm not impressed by most racist jokes I've heard. There's one with the Jews and the oven that I found particularly distasteful.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Never, ever, ever funny. Why would you make fun of someone for no reason? That makes you a complete jerk that deserves to be told so with all kinds of reason.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Why shouldn't you eat Chinese and German food together? 

Because an hour later you're hungry for power.

*joke drum*


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

If it's in the form of racism I find it offensive. I think there is a difference between hating a race and making a joke about them though.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Theyre all funny!!!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Not funny in the least!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

It depends. If the joke plays on harmless stereo types, isn't malicious and is taken with a grain of salt its okay. But some are for sure offensive and completely unnecessary.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> But some are for sure offensive and completely unnecessary.


those are usually the funniest ones!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

littlepickles said:


> Although I'm not at all racist and can't stand racist people, some of those jokes make me LOL really hard.


This


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

There are 2 types of "racist jokes", the ones to offend and the ones to make fun of stereotypes. The latter can be an indirect mockery to racism as it doesn't intend to offend but to exaggerate what racists get pissed about.

I voted yes.

****Image removed due to Racial sterotyping****


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

No they are NOT funny. Most of the time, people do not understand the painful history behind the jokes. I'm sure jokes about slavery and black people are probably funnier in the UK than in the U.S., I wonder why. 

The worst are ethnic comedians whose whole act is based on allowing others to laugh at an ethnic group and feel okay about it because the joke was told by someone of that ethnic group. I'm looking at you, Russell Peters and Carlos Mencia. You're enablers of racism and I hope you can't sleep at night.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

vicente said:


> No they are NOT funny. Most of the time, people do not understand the painful history behind the jokes. I'm sure jokes about slavery and black people are probably funnier in the UK than in the U.S., I wonder why.
> 
> The worst are ethnic comedians whose whole act is based on allowing others to laugh at an ethnic group and feel okay about it because the joke was told by someone of that ethnic group. I'm looking at you, Russell Peters and Carlos Mencia. You're enablers of racism and I hope you can't sleep at night.


Theyre rich....they could care less what they enable. I personally find neither one funny at all. But racist jokes are still awesome


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Occasionally funny, usually played out and unfunny.


Attention minority comedians: Stop playing the race card!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

funny


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

They can be funny but at the end of the day being funny doesn't make things automatically okay- like celeb comedians being plain cruel, or a school bully taking the piss out of some poor kid for no good reason.

I guess I agree that its okay if theyr are mocking the stereotypes in a lighthearted manner.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Your Crazy said:


> Why shouldn't you eat Chinese and German food together?
> 
> Because an hour later you're hungry for power.
> 
> *joke drum*


Okay this one is funny and I don't find it really racist.


----------



## Marvel Vs DC (May 9, 2010)

littlepickles said:


> Although I'm not at all racist and can't stand racist people, some of those jokes make me LOL really hard.


Same Here


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess I'd say both. Since I'm white, I don't find it very appropriate for me to laugh at racial jokes but they are funny sometimes. I feel better about it if it's a Jewish person telling jokes about Jewish people or a black person telling jokes about black people. Especially if there are a lot of Jewish or black people laughing with me. I don't think it's the same when you're laughing with people. I guess it depends on the tone.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

It is the whole scandalous aspect of it that makes it so funny. In fact, the stereotypes used in those jokes aren't even true if you really care to check. But they work great to set up a joke.

But I get that some people can't stand to hear them and take offence or just think they're unfunny. I personally don't find penis jokes and general toilet humour funny. Not offensive. Just unfunny.

I'd post a little offensive joke, but it'd get me banned lol.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Some racist jokes are actually pretty clever, but I also like the simple and crude ones too. I love racist. I like all the offensive jokes. Sexist jokes are fun too. I think everyone should just make fun of everyone. It would make the world a better place. Instead of wars, we could all just battle for the better insult. And besides, it's not racist if she really does look like Aunt Jemima.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

No


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Unnecessary. But I like listening to Dave Chappelle talk about grape drank.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ape in space said:


> As long as it's clear that the person making the joke doesn't actually believe the stereotypes...


A lot of stereotypes have at least some basis in reality. I find it hilarious to see somebody complain about a stereotype when they perfectly fit that stereotype.

For example, it would be funny to watch a young black male complain about how some people make assumptions about him. And as he complains you notice he's wearing pants several sizes too big, somehow defying gravity by not falling to his ankles, while speaking in Ebonics, and listening to rap music at high volume. Such a discussion of stereotypes would carry far more weight if given by someone who's not a walking stereotype.

Of course, there are also racial stereotypes about how Asian kids are great at math. I've yet to see the Asian community denounce that one, pointing out that there are, in fact, some Asian kids who really suck at math.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Funny AND offensive!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It's only funny if it's true.

Then again, rule 13: nothing is sacred. I can't be offended.

But, I would never be able to tell one.


----------

